# Heteroscodra maculata?



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

So i spotted this on a site which i have just bought it from, and they call it an ornamental baoon, but i was doing some reasearch and people was using the latin name, but calling it a togo starburst baboon. wondering which one it actually is? Thanks


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

It is a Heteroscodra maculata, the other common names are used interchangeably. This is the reason why scientific names are used instead of common.
It is not unusal for a sp to have a few common names.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you, i see i just didn't understand why it was called two different name i think ill use the latin name lol:2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Yup, scientific name is Heteroscodra maculata, as said, they can have a few common names.

They are great tarantulas though, but fast with potent venom


----------



## Harbinger (Dec 20, 2008)

They apparantly have a very nasty bite dont they?
Why do the nicest looking ones always have the worst bites


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

The venom is quite potent, but I don't like to say what effects it would cause because people react differently to the venom.


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

They are one of the most beautiful T's around I think. Got a wee sling a few weeks back :2thumb:


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I have a pair which have been going at it for the last week


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> Yup, scientific name is Heteroscodra maculata, as said, they can have a few common names.
> 
> They are great tarantulas though, but fast with potent venom


I know lol I been doing my research before it arrives I'm glad its a sling and as said with it being fast the only thing I'm worried about is rehousing!


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

dEsSiCaTa_UK said:


> They apparantly have a very nasty bite dont they?
> Why do the nicest looking ones always have the worst bites


I can definitely agree with that lol I also got a Selenocosmia crassipes or barking birdeater for free aswell :gasp:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> The venom is quite potent, but I don't like to say what effects it would cause because people react differently to the venom.


I know that's the only problem I'm just gonna have to be extremely careful when it comes to rehousing, the only thing I wasn't sure about was how potent there venom is when there slings ?


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

malky201 said:


> They are one of the most beautiful T's around I think. Got a wee sling a few weeks back :2thumb:


I have to agree with you on that one:2thumb:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> I have a pair which have been going at it for the last week


I am definitely wanting breed mine, bit worried as how to keep it safe with there rep?


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

I personally would just concentrate on keeping the sling alive and healthy before planning breeding later down the line.

As for how potent they are as slings, I cannot say, but I would imaging a bee sting but maybe slightly longer lasting.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Their venom will still be of the same potency, but obviously a much smaller dose, i'm unsure about if a sling would be able to pierce the skin, wouldn't have much effect in such small a dose either way.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

snowgoose said:


> I personally would just concentrate on keeping the sling alive and healthy before planning breeding later down the line.
> 
> As for how potent they are as slings, I cannot say, but I would imaging a bee sting but maybe slightly longer lasting.


I agree with you and thats what i will be doing as it comes tomorrow.:2thumb:

Has anyone had any problems with delivery with slings?


----------



## Nick Masson (Nov 8, 2010)

H. Maculata is one of my favorite T species. Its a toss up between them & M. Balfouri & the answer can change depending on what day of the week it is


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

> I know that's the only problem I'm just gonna have to be extremely careful when it comes to rehousing


Here's a tip for you when it comes round to re-housing - make sure the current home fits inside the new one and then it's easy peasy. I keep my juveniles in those clear plastic food storage containers and then I re-house them in a House Of Spiders jobbie. I make sure there's room for all the bark, branches etc and place the plastic one inside with all the clips undone and then using tongues remove the lid and leave the spider to climb out. Once it's settled into it's new home remove the old plastic home and hey presto it's done. When you first buy them as juveniles or sub adults - then it's tricky but I just stay calm and even when my _H maculata _went on a walkabout I didn't panic and soon had it back safe and sound :2thumb:


----------



## Stelios (Aug 28, 2009)

Ask Pete and Noel if a s'ling can pierce the skin as they both got tagged by OBT slings when splitting up the brood.
Can't find the thread but the effects weren't that bad.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Nick Masson said:


> H. Maculata is one of my favorite T species. Its a toss up between them & M. Balfouri & the answer can change depending on what day of the week it is


I have to agree with you there even with the venom potency i think they are beautifull.: victory:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> Here's a tip for you when it comes round to re-housing - make sure the current home fits inside the new one and then it's easy peasy. I keep my juveniles in those clear plastic food storage containers and then I re-house them in a House Of Spiders jobbie. I make sure there's room for all the bark, branches etc and place the plastic one inside with all the clips undone and then using tongues remove the lid and leave the spider to climb out. Once it's settled into it's new home remove the old plastic home and hey presto it's done. When you first buy them as juveniles or sub adults - then it's tricky but I just stay calm and even when my _H maculata _went on a walkabout I didn't panic and soon had it back safe and sound :2thumb:
> image


Thanks lol thats what i was thinking of doing, i dont even want to chance it escaping lol, and what are these house of spider vivs? im using an exo for my versicolor. :2thumb:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Stelios said:


> Ask Pete and Noel if a s'ling can pierce the skin as they both got tagged by OBT slings when splitting up the brood.
> Can't find the thread but the effects weren't that bad.


Thanks ill just be making sure of not to panic and take care when rehousing and take Blurboys advice thanks.:2thumb:


----------



## Blurboy (Feb 9, 2007)

Google search "House Of Spiders" and you'll see Marks stuff on his website. He makes custom stuff up as well. I've got to order some new ones for my pokies when they get a bit bigger so I intend setting them up nice and early so I can get them natural looking. Fancy some real plants in them this time too.


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

I don't have time to look up the reference right now, but there's a thread somewhere (I think here or on arachnoboards)about a fairly bad bite report from an H. mac, and it was in fact a sling. The guy was in a lot of pain for a day or two and went to casualty just in case..

Having said that, just treat it with respect and you'll be fine. If it looks like it's going to do something daft, keep your fingers away... As for rehousing, that's always terrifying, just going to have to be fairly graceful and not give it the indication that you're either a threat or 'made of food'. 

That's the theory, anyway... I'm quite jealous that you picked one up.. I am still tempted but will probably stick with pokies for now.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Blurboy said:


> Google search "House Of Spiders" and you'll see Marks stuff on his website. He makes custom stuff up as well. I've got to order some new ones for my pokies when they get a bit bigger so I intend setting them up nice and early so I can get them natural looking. Fancy some real plants in them this time too.


Sweet would you recommend them over the exo's cause if so ill get one obviously be waiting a while before ill be putting it in there lol thanks.: victory:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

guruphil said:


> I don't have time to look up the reference right now, but there's a thread somewhere (I think here or on arachnoboards)about a fairly bad bite report from an H. mac, and it was in fact a sling. The guy was in a lot of pain for a day or two and went to casualty just in case..
> 
> Having said that, just treat it with respect and you'll be fine. If it looks like it's going to do something daft, keep your fingers away... As for rehousing, that's always terrifying, just going to have to be fairly graceful and not give it the indication that you're either a threat or 'made of food'.
> 
> That's the theory, anyway... I'm quite jealous that you picked one up.. I am still tempted but will probably stick with pokies for now.


Thanks for the advice and the only thing that be entering the viv will tongs and its food lol and i bought it from a sight called virginia cheesman.co.uk she was very help and still has some left, plus she threw in a free barking birdeater which im not keeping:lol2: thanks.


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

guruphil said:


> I don't have time to look up the reference right now, but there's a thread somewhere (I think here or on arachnoboards)about a fairly bad bite report from an H. mac, and it was in fact a sling. The guy was in a lot of pain for a day or two and went to casualty just in case..
> 
> Having said that, just treat it with respect and you'll be fine. If it looks like it's going to do something daft, keep your fingers away... As for rehousing, that's always terrifying, just going to have to be fairly graceful and not give it the indication that you're either a threat or 'made of food'.
> 
> That's the theory, anyway... I'm quite jealous that you picked one up.. I am still tempted but will probably stick with pokies for now.


I've been tempted by this species, and i'm sure like you said, that all is fine if treated with respect. Also you never know how you will react to any venom, as some are more sensitive than others. I have not been bitten so far and aim to keep it that way :2thumb:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ill be putting a pic up tomorrow when it arrives, and thank for all the advice guys :2thumb:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

liamg91 said:


> Sweet would you recommend them over the exo's cause if so ill get one obviously be waiting a while before ill be putting it in there lol thanks.: victory:


We have five Ts in HoS and are planning pick up four more enclosures from Mark at the BTS for our grown-on slings.. They're pretty good, well priced, Mark is great at selling you 'the right size' for whatever species you have (wants you to be over the moon with your purchase, not just wanting the sale) and the enclosures look classy. 

Below are our Avic and two Poecilotheria in a 12x8x8 and two 14x8x8 respectively (and the N. chromatus, A. geniculata and Euathlus sp. in cricket tubs on top of the avic, looking forward to their new homes in May.)


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

samhack said:


> I've been tempted by this species, and i'm sure like you said, that all is fine if treated with respect. Also you never know how you will react to any venom, as some are more sensitive than others. I have not been bitten so far and aim to keep it that way :2thumb:


I'm a wuss, if I get bitten by any of them i'm gonna be crying about it for weeks... Once got stung by a wasp on the 'bottom' knuckle of my little toe - side of the foot- and I was limping for days LOL.

So, I just plan to not get tagged!


----------



## samhack (Jan 11, 2009)

guruphil said:


> I'm a wuss, if I get bitten by any of them i'm gonna be crying about it for weeks... Once got stung by a wasp on the 'bottom' knuckle of my little toe - side of the foot- and I was limping for days LOL.
> 
> So, I just plan to not get tagged!


Last time I was stung by a wasp it was already dead. I trod on it outside my bathroom door. It was so dead it was crispy but venom was still in the sting so my fourth toe swelled up to the size of my big toe. I looked like I was 90 years old hobbling around.....it was very embarrassing...


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

samhack said:


> I've been tempted by this species, and i'm sure like you said, that all is fine if treated with respect. Also you never know how you will react to any venom, as some are more sensitive than others. I have not been bitten so far and aim to keep it that way :2thumb:


Thats the same way im thinking, and defininatly dont want to get tagged by or any t infact,:2thumb:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

guruphil said:


> We have five Ts in HoS and are planning pick up four more enclosures from Mark at the BTS for our grown-on slings.. They're pretty good, well priced, Mark is great at selling you 'the right size' for whatever species you have (wants you to be over the moon with your purchase, not just wanting the sale) and the enclosures look classy.
> 
> Below are our Avic and two Poecilotheria in a 12x8x8 and two 14x8x8 respectively (and the N. chromatus, A. geniculata and Euathlus sp. in cricket tubs on top of the avic, looking forward to their new homes in May.)
> 
> [URL="http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/7641/17565510150091377682127.th.jpg"]image[/URL]


Wow they look great man i've just pulled up the website to have a look, are they pull off fronts or doors, and thanks for all the help and info man.:2thumb:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

guruphil said:


> I'm a wuss, if I get bitten by any of them i'm gonna be crying about it for weeks... Once got stung by a wasp on the 'bottom' knuckle of my little toe - side of the foot- and I was limping for days LOL.
> 
> So, I just plan to not get tagged!


I have to agree with you there i wouldnt even want to think of the pain from one of these beasties :lol2:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

samhack said:


> Last time I was stung by a wasp it was already dead. I trod on it outside my bathroom door. It was so dead it was crispy but venom was still in the sting so my fourth toe swelled up to the size of my big toe. I looked like I was 90 years old hobbling around.....it was very embarrassing...


LOL

Mine's worse. I was crashed out on top of my bed on a lazy sunday afternoon, saw a black "thing" on the covers at the bottom near my feet, wasn't wearing my glasses and assumed it was a hairband (I have long hair and all my hairbands are black.)

So, essentially.. I tried to pick up a wasp with my toes. Can't really recommend it as an all-round good experience. It didn't take long for me to have a 'defensive reaction' back and twat it with a cardboard box I had near the bed....

:lol2:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

guruphil said:


> LOL
> 
> Mine's worse. I was crashed out on top of my bed on a lazy sunday afternoon, saw a black "thing" on the covers at the bottom near my feet, wasn't wearing my glasses and assumed it was a hairband (I have long hair and all my hairbands are black.)
> 
> ...


:lol2: i never been stung by a wasp infact anything and would love to keep it that way lol


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

liamg91 said:


> :lol2: i never been stung by a wasp infact anything and would love to keep it that way lol


you won't like it! & as for that old :censor: about 'it won't sting you if you keep still'- well, the 1st one to ever sting me, landed on my finger & stung it, & i hadn't moved!


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

So i looked at house of spiders vivs love them and thinking about the 12" 8" 8" for my H.Mac, big enough?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

liamg91 said:


> So i looked at house of spiders vivs love them and thinking about the 12" 8" 8" for my H.Mac, big enough?
> image


yep! got mine in an upended 10" 8" 8" petpal.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> yep! got mine in an upended 10" 8" 8" petpal.


Brilliant thanks and is it safe to tape the heat matts to the side of these tanks?


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

liamg91 said:


> Brilliant thanks and is it safe to tape the heat matts to the side of these tanks?


yeah, should be ok- but i have mine staning on the mat.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

wilkinss77 said:


> yeah, should be ok- but i have mine staning on the mat.


Ill try it both ways thanks, now just got to wait until its big enough :lol2:


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

It has arrived! And what a surprise it escaped lol! I managed to get it into its enclosure but not to sure if it's suitable, the sling is about 1cm to 1.5cm ill put a pic up of the enclosure and sling.


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

So this is when i open the pot.









This is the viv.









And in its viv.









sorry if the pics are a bit blury. 
:2thumb:


----------



## guruphil (Oct 16, 2010)

liamg91 said:


> So this is when i open the pot.
> image
> 
> This is the viv.
> ...


Looking very soggy in there! 
(I don't know enough about the species to say if this is a good or a bad thing.)

A lot of people would argue that you shouldn't give them too much space in case they 'can't find their food' but I am not convinced this wouldn't be somewhat replicating the 'real world' environment tbh


----------



## liamg91 (Apr 29, 2010)

guruphil said:


> Looking very soggy in there!
> (I don't know enough about the species to say if this is a good or a bad thing.)
> 
> A lot of people would argue that you shouldn't give them too much space in case they 'can't find their food' but I am not convinced this wouldn't be somewhat replicating the 'real world' environment tbh


Yeah true thats all i was worried about, is the size but i suppose your right, and i know wooops it wont stay that way though :2thumb:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

guruphil said:


> A lot of people would argue that you shouldn't give them too much space in case they 'can't find their food' but I am not convinced this wouldn't be somewhat replicating the 'real world' environment tbh


Yes, I find them the same sort of people that should perhaps pick up a book on spider ecology/biology once in a while, or perhaps look outside now and again :lol:


----------

